# What is the correct drip edge overlap for shingles



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go on line and look up the brand of shingles you had installed and look for the install directions and down load them.
Theres not on single company that will say not to have an over hang.
Total BS!


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, once the snow clears and we can get in the shed I will check the packaging as we still have some shingles left.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Majority call for at least 1/4" overhang past the drip edge.I put 1" off the rake line and 1"-1"-1/2 in the gutters.


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, When dad and I did the garage roof we left about 3/4"to 1" overlap and to see the roofers leave very little overlap seemed odd..


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

IMO its irresponsibility since its a dead give away that they are not using lines,,which some do and some don't but they should pop at least one instead of following the lip of the drip edge trying to keep the roof straight.But judging from your half baked counter installation who really knows why.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

For all you young'uns...One knuckle.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Roofmaster417 said:


> IMO its irresponsibility since its a dead give away that they are not using lines,,which some do and some don't but they should pop at least one instead of following the lip of the drip edge trying to keep the roof straight.But judging from your half baked counter installation who really knows why.


Carpenters pattern too. Was this a roofer or a contractor who "did" roofing?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

OldNBroken said:


> Carpenters pattern too. Was this a roofer or a contractor who "did" roofing?


Probably neither :laughing:


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

It was a contractor working on behalf of a roofing company.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And what does he say about all these concrerns?
I know I've tryed differant subs, tryed to work with them, old bad habits are hard to beak and I'm to old to waste my time.
Do it right or find some other sucker to sub off off.


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

We won't know until they come to check. Just had a look on the wrapping on the shingles and the overhang is supposed to be 1/4" to 3/8th's of an inch according to the manufacturer..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds short to me but that sure is more then what you have now.
Also did they use Storm and Ice shield at the lower edges of the roof?
That's code here even in the lower US.


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

They used the black tar paper along the first couple of feet..


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Not too sure where you are, but in at least Ontario, tar paper is still code. Has to be #30, though.


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

Pat, we are in sarnia lambton


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Peter683 said:


> They used the black tar paper along the first couple of feet..


Hopefully they covered the entire roof with felt.


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't think so..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got me worryed now.
If they only used tar paper up the lower part of the roof, what did they use on the rest of the roof.
I'm shocked it's not code to use Storm and Ice up that far north.
One of the more common issues with roofs is with ice dams,


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't say if they did or not Joe as we werent watching them all the time .. something tells me know.. We did use it on the whole roof on the garage.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmmm,if you have plank decking on the house you should be able to tell if felt was used with a flashlight.Just shine it between the boards.Felt looks different than the shingle back.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Not required here to paper the whole roof. Should have been at least offered to you, however.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Now that's just wrong.
I would not every think of doing a roof without felt


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Just a regional differance. I find more then just one course of paper on maybe 5-10roofs a year that I redo.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Thats right, One knuckle for both the starter course and the first course, past the Break in the metal drip edge, which is enveloped in Ice Dams, of course.

Thats an inch unless you are Abe Lincoln.


Whaaaaa No Felt????? You must be Yanking My Chain, Yes?

Joes Right, and make that ASTM D226 Type 1 Felt, at that. And it aint "PAPER"


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Ontario building code isn't online, but here's a link to a ruling relating to the eave protection code. Scroll down a bit to 4 *provisions of the Ontario building code*. Is related to the 1992 code, only change has been that cementing 2 layers of 15 together is no longer allowed, #30 min now.

As I said its just a regional difference. 
http://www.mah.gov.on.ca/Asset7749.aspx?method=1

If you'd like to see the newer code, I can take a picture of the current code book tomorrow.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

It depends on the roofer. At least 1/4 inch. For a clean look. Let them overhang. Then once roof is completed. Snap a chaulk line and cut all at once. Some roofers do it like this others cut as they go.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

No, it does not "depend on the roofer" Its one inch, +- 1/4 inch.

Geezzz. :drink:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

PatChap said:


> Just a regional differance. I find more then just one course of paper on maybe 5-10roofs a year that I redo.


I probably did a good 75 roofs last year with no felt.Most were steep but a few lower slopes in the mix and none were leaking.Nothing in the valley's and zero leaks.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

PatChap said:


> Not required here to paper the whole roof.


Interesting.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

747 said:


> It depends on the roofer. At least 1/4 inch. For a clean look. Let them overhang. Then once roof is completed. Snap a chaulk line and cut all at once. Some roofers do it like this others cut as they go.


We cut as we go in the winter.But Spring,summer and fall we pop a line and cut the rake immediately after the rake is installed.Some guys use the knuckles on rakes but I require a line.I feel if the starter is on a line and the shingles are being cut using a line the error of a sloppy and chewed up rake line falls on the roofer.

Tape measures don't lie,.,people do. :thumbup:


----------



## Peter683 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well isnt this interesting..
Roofing company came today and the guy said that the guys that came last week installed wider drip edge as the eavestroughs that we had installed previously push up on the drip dge not allowing the water to drip properly?? Anyways he said that they came last thursday removed the old drip edge and installed half of the drip edge but had to stop due to ice build up. I stopped him there and said listen ime not saying your lying to me but I watched them all the time in the drive and they installed the new drip edge over the old drip edge.. he wasnt aware of that so i bet someone gets a lecture this afternoon...!


----------

